# SJA Spring Grappling Camp



## sjahq (Apr 6, 2004)

*Who:*
*Steve Scott*-Former 2 time National Sombo Champion and coach of numerous judo, sombo, and jujitsu national and international champions
*John Saylor*-3 time National Judo Champion, 2 time Pan American Medalist, 7 years as coach of the U.S. National Judo Training Squad at the Olympic Training Center.
*J.P. Pocock*-Former jujitsu National Champion, Presently pursuing a career as a professional Mixed Martial Artist (5-1)

*What:*
Devastating Ground Fighting, Takedowns and Throws, with and without a gi.

*When*
May 1 and 2, 2004

*Where:*
PLeasant Valley Ranch
Perrysville, OH
*
Cost:*
Gold Level-210$ all meals, lodging, and instruction included. (lower levels at lower cost also available)
*Call John Saylor for a flyer and more information (419)-938-6089*


----------

